# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Chức năng chính của máy photocopy văn phòng

## bientinhxa762

Với những tiến bộ công nghệ hiện đại *máy photocopy* hiện nay có thể thực hiện nhiều chức năng bao gồm in ấn, copy, fax, ràng buộc và quét. 
*Chức năng photocopy*: Đây là chức năng chính của máy photocopy. 
Chức năng photocopy thủ công một mặt: Đây là chức năng được sử dụng ở các máy photocopy đời thấp áp dụng. Máy chỉ có thể photo từng mặt giấy, nên người photo phải luôn đợi máy quét xong rồi thay các bản gốc khác cho đến khi các mặt tài liệu đã được quét. 
Chức năng photocopy tự động 1 mặt: Với chức năng này, người photo chỉ cần đặt một tập bản gốc lên và nhấn nút copy. Máy sẽ tự động photo lần lượt 1 mặt giấy mà không cần đặt từng trang một.
Chức năng photocopy tự động 2 mặt: sau khi đặt 1 tập bản gốc vào máy photocopy và thực hiện lệnh photocopy, máy sẽ tự động photo và lật mặt giấy để photo cả 2 mặt. Cho ra một bản photo hoàn chỉnh đầy đủ nội dung của cả 2 mặt tài liệu gốc chỉ với một lần thao tác.*Chức năng in ấn*
Không cần một bản tài liệu gốc, máy photocopy hiện nay có thể in trực tiếp từ máy tính hoặc usb, tài liệu trên mạng. Với chức năng này bạn sẽ không cần phải sử dụng những máy in phức tạp nữa và cũng thuận tiện hơn rất nhiều trong công việc.
In thông qua cổng USB: máy photo được liên kết với máy tính chủ qua cổng USB, từ máy chủ này bạn cũng có thể chia sẻ chức năng in cho các máy khác. Tuy nhiên nếu máy chủ không bật sẽ không in được
Chức năng in thông qua cổng mạng RJ45: sau khi kết nối với mạng Lan thông qua moden, máy có thể in được không cần máy chủ.
*Chức năng in có nhiều kiểu là:*
Chức năng in 1 mặt: chỉ in một mặt giấy.
Chức năng in 2 mặt: in và lật mặt giấy cho ra bản in cả 2 mặt.
*Chức năng Scan bao gồm:* 
Chức năng scan 1 mặt hoặc 2 mặt
Chức năng scan qua cổng USB hay scan qua cổng mạng
Chức năng Scan đen trắng hoặc scan màu
*Chức năng Fax:*
Đây là chức năng được khá nhiều người ưa chuộng, nhưng không đi kèm theo máy. 
*Chức năng gửi:* 
Cho phép bạn gửi mail trực tiếp từ *máy photocopy* (scan tài liệu và trực tiếp gửi vào hộp mail bất kỳ. 
*Chức năng chia bộ điện tử:*
Chia bộ điện tử là chức năng giúp bạn chia tài liệu thành từng bộ rõ ràng dựa theo bộ tài liệu gốc bạn thực hiện photo, mà không phải mất nhiều thời gian lựa chọn, sắp xếp mất quá nhiều thời gian. 
*Chức năng dập ghim và đục lỗ:*
Đây là chức năng chọn thêm của máy. Chỉ cần đặt tập bản gốc lên và nhấn nút photo, máy sẽ tự động làm hết các công việc còn lại từ chia bộ đến đóng ghim hoặc đục lỗ.
*Trích nguồn*: sieuthivienthong.com

----------

